# Help with Identifing Collar Dog



## dangerboy (5 Mar 2015)

I was sent this picture of a Collar Dog from a friend of mine and he is trying to identify what unit it is from.  I am thinking it is from a rifle regiment (and assuming that it is a Collar Dog) and that is as far I got.  Looked in a few books in the off chance that I would see it with no luck.  I am wondering if anyone here recognizes it.  

Thanks


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2015)

Highland Light Infantry of Canada maybe?

http://pipesforfreedom.com/webtxt/0502THE_HIGHLAND_LIGHT_INFANTRY_OF_CANADA.htm


----------



## BillN (5 Mar 2015)

That looks exactly like the cap badge worn by both the 259th and 260th Canadian Infantry Battalions, Siberian Expeditionary Force.  

Now, it also looks near identical to the centre device of the Halifax Rifles cap badge, but I'm not sure if the HR's ever wore that as a collar dog.

My gut feeling is it belongs to the 259th or 260th.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Mar 2015)

http://www.britishbadgeforum.com/canadian_expeditionary_force/cef_e260.htm


----------



## dangerboy (5 Mar 2015)

Thanks a lot of your help.  I was completely wrong with my guess that it was a rifle regiment's collar dog.  I never would have guessed it was a Cap Badge.


----------



## Wolseleydog (6 Mar 2015)

Okay, I'm intrigued.  Why is there no crown on top, if its a cap badge?


----------



## Tibbson (6 Mar 2015)

No crown like on this one:  http://www.britishbadgeforum.com/thumbs/canada_badge.jpg or more recently this one http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/insignia/caprcd.jpg  or this one http://www.rcmpveteransvancouver.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/48_Gordon_Highlanders_web.jpg or this one too http://www.thingsmilitary.com/images/products/tmcb0152.jpg or even these two http://footguards.ca/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/kitShopItem2.png   http://silverhawkauthor.com/images/site_graphics/0.0.1._A._Canadian_Airborne_Regiment_cap_badge.jpg

While the Crown is a common feature on a cap badge it is not mandatory.


----------

